# Llandu'gor the Flayer [Devourer spoilers]



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Following the War in Heaven, the necrons were led by the Silent King in a revolt against the c'tan who had deceived and enslaved them. Overconfident in their mastery of the universe, the star gods were taken by surprise. Though the cost to the necrons was dire, they eventually succeeded. They used weapons that focused the living energies of the universe onto their former masters and shattered them into shards to be imprisoned. 

All but one, for the c'tan known as Llandu'gor the Flayer was not broken into shards, but instead destroyed utterly. His legacy was a curse, afflicting the necrons with a slow spreading virus that took them and turned them into monsters plagued by a hunger they could never satisfy. These necrons became the Flayed Ones, and their curse is spread like an infection to necrons that are incautious enough to receive it. 

But the Flayer c'tan himself was destroyed? 


*I do not believe so.* 

As referenced in the history of the necron codex, the Silent King himself had already concluded that the c'tan could not truly be killed, and instead developed a contingency plan to capture the shattered shards as the c'tan were defeated. We do not have a timeline of which c'tan were defeated in order, so there is no reason to believe that Llandu'gor was the first. 

But what reason is there to believe that he could be killed among so many c'tan that could not? 

The following is an excerpt from the novel _Devourer. _It tells the words that a cryptek heard in the last moments before her mind succumbed to the Flayer virus. 



Devourer said:


> To those who have turned their faces away,
> to those who are faithless and wretched in their jealousies.
> To those who have denied us.
> To those who have denied _me_.
> ...


I believe this says it all. 

Llandu'gor was not truly slain. He saw what had happened to his brother and sister c'tan. 

And his shards simply became more insidious.


----------

